# XD Gear speed loader --- do NOT throw away! Worth your time!



## XD40Colorado

It took me awhile to figure it out, and lots of frustration. But once you figure it out, it saves time reloading your mags, and saves your thumbs!

So, I'll try to describe it in words, how to use it:


Fit speed loader over magazine
Depress speed loader to depress follower
Place round in speed loader, against the back of it. 
Release tension on speed loader
Press round backwards against back of magazine
Boom! One round loaded, repeat the process!


----------



## dosborn

In my experience, once you get it figured out, the loaders are pretty much useless. Well, except for practicing stippling. They can help a little when the mags a new and stiff.


----------



## Overkill0084

dosborn said:


> In my experience, once you get it figured out, the loaders are pretty much useless. Well, except for practicing stippling. They can help a little when the mags a new and stiff.


That's been my observation as well. By the time I locate the thing, I can just as soon have them loaded.


----------



## XD40Colorado

My thumbs were starting to get bruised, lol.


----------



## dosborn

You'll toughen up. :mrgreen:

Really though, once the mags get more use they will get easier.


----------



## Blackbeard

UpLula! Try it once... you'll never go back!

Cheers!

BB


----------



## KenW.

Blackbeard said:


> UpLula! Try it once... you'll never go back!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> BB


I'll second that.


----------



## genesis

Watch this video on the XDm 5.25 9mm Competition model. At 11 minutes 55 seconds in to the video, he shows how to use those speed loaders. They really do work.

Don <><


----------



## skullfr

The Uplula was the best thing I ever bought.


----------



## Bisley

The magazine loaders work fine, but if you practice as much as you should, your thumbs get strong and your technique improves to the point where you probably won't bother with one.


----------



## skullfr

Well for like today I went to the range and it is the perfect thing when doing alot of shooting.I onlu get to go once or twice a month and fire 150-250 at a session.One or two mag loads are fine with out.This makes it easier and faster and helps with older arthritic hands.


----------



## Gorris

I use the speed loader every time I go to the range and love it. Saves my fingers from getting all messed up.


----------



## XD40inAVL

skullfr said:


> The Uplula was the best thing I ever bought.


^^^^^ This ....


----------



## BlueLineFish

i refuse to use mag loaders. One guy in my academy got tortured for asking to use it. Ever since that day I have been trained to hand load


----------



## Steve M1911A1

What will you do, when your beloved Uplula breaks?
Learn now to use your thumbs.

If you learn to do it the right way, it's even easy for my arthritic hands.


----------



## XD40inAVL

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What will you do, when your beloved Uplula breaks?
> Learn now to use your thumbs.
> 
> If you learn to do it the right way, it's even easy for my arthritic hands.


Order another one, and use the XD loader till it comes.


----------



## ares338

I really need it my M&P 9c because those mags are still stiff and hard to load after 700 rounds. UpLula is great!


----------



## LONGHAIR

Yes, yes, yes, on the up-lula. As a left-handed guy with a pretty serious thumb injury to my left thumb, I have always had issues with loading mags. 
So today I go out to the range where I took my CCW class to participate in the Winchester Marksmanship program. It was quite an experience. First, I had never shot from a seated position, with sand bag support. I found it easy, but different. The tough part, and the point of this comment, was that you had to shoot each target 5 rounds at a time.....hand loading each time. That works out to be 50 rounds, 5 at a time.
I will have to say that the XDM that I was shooting is far easier to hand load than the S&W SD40 that is my daily carry gun.


----------



## cedarhill

Uplula all the way but the Glock loader is better than the XD loader or maybe the spring is softer on the Glock mags.


----------



## topgun47

KenW. said:


> I'll second that.


 I Agree.


----------

